# Community Render Farm



## QQQQQ966 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Java- und/oder PHP-Erprobten. Blenderkenntnisse sind durchaus von Vorteil!

*Worum geht es?
*
Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor einigen Jahren mit seinem Kollegen eine Community Renderfarm für Blender entwickelt, konnte sich in letzter Zeit immer weniger darum kümmern und würde sie mir zur Verwaltung übergeben.
Ich bin noch sehr neu was Programmieren angeht und brauche Hilfe durch geübtere Leute.

*Was kann man damit anstellen?
*
Bisher ist sie komplett funktionsfähig, technisch etwas angestaubt (unterstütze Blenderversion bereits etwas älter), das SSL-Zertifikat ist abgelaufen (wird erneuert) und arbeitet nur mit der CPU.
Jeder User lädt sich einen Client runter, der die Kommunikation zu den Servern und der Virtuellen Maschine übernimmt. Wer rendern möchte, lässt den Job über den Server (Prioritätsliste anhand von Credits) verteilen. Jeder aktive User kann ungenutze Rechenleistung freigeben. Die in Anspruch genommene Rechenzeit durch andere User bekommt man als Credits angerechnet (und man steigert die Priorität seiner eigenen Aufträge). Ein Credit-buy System ist auch angedacht. Grundsätzlich ist alles kostenlos und keiner ist gezwungen zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt Credits zu kaufen.

*Welche Ziele gibt es?
*
Performanceverbesserung -> Code überarbeiten
Nutzung von GPU-Ressourcen -> komplett neu zu erarbeiten
Verbreitung erhöhen -> aktuell rund 5000 User angemeldet

_*Wie kannst du helfen?*_

Wir suchen engagierte Helfer (Bezahlung bisher nicht drin  ) mit frischen Ideen, die das Projekt voran bringen und diese dann auch technisch umsetzen.
Raum Frankfurt/Wiesbaden wäre für persönliche Besprechungen von Vorteil, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Insgesamt ist das natürlich als ein Freizeit-Projekt anzusehen und keiner muss Bedenken haben irgendwelchem Zeitdruck ausgesetzt zu sein.

Ich würde mich sehr über positive Rückmeldung freuen. 
Grüße


----------



## Multithread (11. Oktober 2013)

In welcher Sprache ist das Tool geschrieben?

Ist der Source irgendwo öffentlich zugänglich?

Hast du schon Leute die OpenCL können?


----------



## QQQQQ966 (11. Oktober 2013)

Noch ist er nicht öffentlich zugänglich. Soweit ich weiß hat man sich bisher dagegen entschieden, da man vermeiden wollte, dass mögliche Schwachstellen im Code ausgenutzt werden. (da man ja sonst mal locker Zugriff auf ein paar hundert Rechner hat). 
Und nein es gibt noch keinen der OpenCL-fähig ist.
Bezüglich der Verwendung von Sprachen muss ich nochmal kurz Rücksprache halten 

Ergänzung: Der Client ist Java (der wird lokal bei jedem Nutzer installiert) auf dem Server ist es dann php. Insgesamt meint er man bekommt es mit php,java und cakephp zu tun + etwas typo3.
Ergänzung²: Für die Überzeugten wird dann auch ein persönliches Treffen organisiert um sich mit den Urhebern des ganzen austauschen zu können


----------



## Multithread (11. Oktober 2013)

Java und .NET Code lassen sich einfach Decompilieren, sprich: Ich habe den Source Code wenn ich die .jar habe.
Gibt zwar tricks um das Lesen des Codes zu erschweren, aber unmöglich ist es nicht.
Anders rum: habe ich die jar, kann ich die Schwachstellen ebenfalls finden.

Allerdings habt Ihr Serverseitig ja schon ein Accountsystem, von dem her existiert bereits ein Login.

Ich nehme mal an das er vom Java Heraus Blender mit Parametern startet um eine Aufgabe abzuarbeiten.

Hast du den Code schon Eingermassen verstanden? Sonst rede ich hier nur wirres Zeugs

PS: nein, ich bin kein Profi, und mein Java ist nach über nem Jahr ohne grösseres Projekt etwas rostig, aber den Code würde ich gerne mal betrachten, das ganze Projekt klingt interessant. Nur das mitm Treffen, das könnte schwirieger werden


----------



## QQQQQ966 (11. Oktober 2013)

definitiv wirres Zeugs 
Das Projekt ist hoch interessant und insbesondere für Leute die häufig Projekte Rendern eine nette Erleichterung 
Zum Thema treffen: Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie weit für dich die Anreise wäre, aber das war nur als Angebot gedacht um Leuten wie dir zu ermöglichen, konkrete Detailfragen erläutern zu lassen.
(Das können die zwei Personen, die den Code verbrochen haben deutlich besser als ich )

Ich dürfte dich dann aber schon als ein Mitglied des neuen Kompetenzteams begrüßen?


----------



## Multithread (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich rendere selber überhaupt nicht


Spoiler



Bin ich jetzt Disqualifiziert?



Für Irgendwas gibt es Instant Messanger

Sollte der Code Dokumentiert sein, ist er vermutlich einfacher zu verstehen als das was ich grad vor mir habe

Nene, da Schlaf ich lieber vorher noch ne nacht drüber bevor ich mit da einschreiben lasse


----------



## QQQQQ966 (11. Oktober 2013)

Nein du bist nicht qualifiziert!  Ist auch besser... einer weniger der Ressourcen blockiert (Spaß! )
Und ja überleg es dir ruhig. Du wirst nicht vertraglich gebunden oder sonst irgendwie hochoffiziell verpflichtet, aber eine gewisse Zuverlässigkeit ist selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## QQQQQ966 (22. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es noch welche die sich auch dafür interessieren oder sich darüber hinaus auch einbringen möchten?


----------

